# Nortriptyline - how long to work and when do side effects wear off?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

HiI have just started taking 30mg of Nortriptyline for my IBS and related depression. I have been in Prozac in the past but my doc has spoken to an IBS specialist and he has recommended that I use Nortriptyline.I have been taking it for 6days now and I feel so groggy and dizzy with a terribly dry mouth. My IBS seems about the same as before (but definately not worse). I was wondering how long will these side effects last and when will the Nortriptyline start to work. I understand that it is gradual and I won't realise overnight that it's working but would like to have an idea of how long to bear with it.Thanks very much


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Its very similar to amitryptyline/elavil and has been shown to be effective in reducing pain in IBS. I take 30mg of elavil/day. At first it did make me tired but if you can hang on it gets better, in my case about 2 weeks. I believe it can take as long as 6 weeks before you get the full benefit and know if it works for you. Good luck


----------

